# what is the crypt. in this tank



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

What is this crypt? Is it retrospiralis or belansae or something else?
Also, could someone tell me a bit about it light, hight, care, that sort of thing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

jumbo balansae...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, I agree with budak, is a rather large crispatula var. balansae.

Greets from Spain


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. crispatula balansae is not difficult to grow. If you have conditions where Hygrophila species or Water sprite grow well, balansae ought to grow well, too. C. crispatula balansae does like a 'rich' substrate. I use a peat-soil mixture with a little bone meal mixed in. It is said to come from limestone areas and prefer hard water 
(Bastmeijer, http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html)

I currently do not have this species. It was sensitive to the plastic in the plastic trays I was using to grow my plants in, and it died out. I had no trouble keeping it when I had it in glass trays:


----------

